# Ipad non restaurable itunes:fiche de jumelage



## speeedyves (4 Octobre 2014)

Salut a tout le monde.:rateau:

L'Ipad 1 des enfants c'est éteint tout seul (suivant les dires des monstres) 
Quand je le rallume j'ai le petit rond au milieux de l'écran qui tourne.
Quand je le branche sur itunes il le reconnait de temps en temps.
Quand j'essaie la restauration en appuyant sur laccueil et le bouton du dessus il tente de restaurer et m'affiche après 30 sec "Itunes n'a pas pu se connecter à cet Ipad.Impossible d'enregistrer la fiche de jumelage."  
En le laissant branché j'ai un second message "L Ipad *Ipad* n'as pas pu être restauré. This device isn't eligible for the requested build"     

Est ce qu'il a quelqu'un qui a une autre solution que de le foutre par la fenêtre ?

Merci a ceux qui me liront et me répondront
Yves


----------



## RubenF (6 Octobre 2014)

Salut, 

Problème intéressant, Le premier message d'erreur est inconnu je ne savais même pas que cela était possible. 


Pour le second, le fichier IPSW que tu as téléchargé pour restaurer ton iPad n'est pas le bon. Vu que c'est un iPad 1 le fichier commence par iPad1,1 ( iPad 1 Wifi ) le mieux pour ne pas te tromper c'est de le télécharger immédiatement depuis iTunes. 

Essaie de passer l'iPad en Mode DFU pour restaurer. 


Mode DFU : 

3 secondes Bouton Power
10 Secondes Power + Home
15 Secondes Bouton Home 


Ecran Noir mais reconnu par iTunes. 



Tiens nous au courant des suites.


----------

